# New HD Bundles?



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

From the CES pictures, it looks like DISH is going to create HD "bundles" that bring with them a bit of a price increase. From what I can see in the pictures (and a BIG THANKS to the guys at CES who are supplying the info), VOOM's included in all of the HD tiers and the HD bundle will come with a $20 premium over the non-HD counterpart (ex. AT180 at $54.99, DishHD Gold at $74.99). So, it looks like HD subs will see a $7 or $8 (for AT60/DishHD Bronze) increase in fees. I wonder if the $5 increase for HD ($10 for non-VOOMers) will happen at the same time as the rest of the rate increases.

(Sorry if I stole anyone's thunder here. Saw the pics posted and noticed that nothing was mentioned.)


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

You are correct, Allen and Richard are doing a great job, as for price increases we shall see what timeframe they come up with. I think the best is yet to be announced, and our 2 roving reporters will be there first.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Actually, if I read the numbers right... it looked like about a $20 difference in price between non-HD and HD-inclusive packages. Today HD Pack is $10 and Voom is $5, for $15.... so it *looks* like the HD increase is only $5.

Significant increase (33%)... but at least they added channels.

However, the whole MPEG4 and how to get a receiver to watch them looks to me like it will be a mess... because it would appear that to keep your HD you would have to convert to one of the new packages, and start paying for the new channels before you can actually get a receiver to watch them if you are an existing sub.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Hopefully Charlie will answer this "chicken-and-egg" question on Monday's chat, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BoisePaul said:


> Hopefully Charlie will answer this "chicken-and-egg" question on Monday's chat, but I'm not counting on it.


The "egg" could be on their faces if they don't!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The $5 increase covers the Feb. increase WITHOUT raising prices for the new channels.... This looks like good news to me actually. (At least they aren't going to charge me extra for channels I can't see on my 921 yet!!!!!)


----------

